# Ultimate ALIENWARE case mod (8 years old project reboot)



## aQi (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I hope everyone is doing the best in their lives during the pandemic situation. Well to utilize the time and to dedicate myself for things left behind. I would like to share a project which I abandoned 8 years ago. Things have been dramatically changed over time to time when it comes to modding. When I bought this case it had nothing, no electronics at all (fans, led etc). It was just another awfully scratched case to be scrapped away. Keeping in mind that of the limited resource my aim for this case was way too much. No availability of electrical equipment was not a very big deal as I had all the time in the world back then to try new techniques. 
YT did not had any prominent ideas so I had to go on my own on this.

*I just took some common images from the internet as to what sort of alienware case particularly I used (sorry I no longer have its original unmodded photos)*










*8 years ago the project log was:*

*Create movable fins over the top of case and make modifications for 2 120mm fans.*
_*Front door to be open up* ways instead of side ways.*_
_*The side alien girls to be cut into long fingers and backed with a honey comb grill.*_
*3d honey comb texture to be created and to cut left panel for side window.*
_*Install acrylic fans (the case already has way too much cut outs for 80mm fans)*_
_*Install ARGB with some minor electronics and a logic board from other alienware modern case (x58 base) (back then ARGB was limited)*_
_*Front door to have an ARGB stylish cut out.*_
 

_*UPPER SECTION OF THE CASE*_
















_*SIDE PANELS OF THE CASE*_























_*FRONT DOOR AND SOME HOME MADE ELECTRONICS*_




















_*PICTURES TAKEN ON 16th JANUARY 2021*_


































*NEW PROJECT LOG:*

Romove compartments for harddrive and optical drives from the skeletal casing.
Make bays in the right panel of the case for 2.5 inch drives only*
Upper compartment will comprise of 3 instead of 2 120mm fans/radiator.
120mm skeletal modification for 120mm single fan (near IO panel)
120mm skeletal modification for 120mm dual fans on front girll.
Skeletal modification to install PSU at the bottom of the case instead on top.
Preserve water cooling area (optional)
Integrate Sound-blaster X-FI Front panel buttons into case (optional)
Install USB 3.0, 3.2 / 4.0......ports on top (exact location not decided)
Install Bio-matrics (Windows Hello) into the case.
Integration of OC panel into the case (optional)
ARGB lights integration into alien skull, front grills, fans, lightening lines etc.


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2021)

Subbed mate!!   Looks like it's going to be a lot of work but worth it


----------



## aQi (Jan 21, 2021)

phill said:


> Subbed mate!!   Looks like it's going to be a lot of work but worth it



Yups but i have already started 








Unfortunately the window seems to be rather a small panel and can only view certain area of the hardware inside.
I took some non working hardware (motherboard+Radiator, no running components till now for the case).
It seems there will be a small portion of hardware visible, the gfx will not seen as i thought so, the radiator bumps in but i still have the option to move it near I/O shield or front. the front has plenty of space for anything.
The gigantic Asus dominus exrtreme or the EVGA SR2 can easily sit there in the case. I am not familiar with water cooling components as they are not available in my country. Courtesy of having AIO though.

Take a look


----------



## HammerON (Jan 21, 2021)

Sub'd for an interesting build!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 21, 2021)

aQi said:


>


Aha, I see you've enlisted the help of some spiders to help you build this. 

They'll be great at helping you manage the cables.


----------



## aQi (Jan 22, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Sub'd for an interesting build!



Thank you. Any suggestions are welcome for further brain storming. 



sam_86314 said:


> Aha, I see you've enlisted the help of some spiders to help you build this.
> 
> They'll be great at helping you manage the cables.



I bet they are. Too bad they were all dead when I took the parts out


----------



## Valantar (Jan 22, 2021)

aQi said:


> I bet they are. Too bad they were all dead when I took the parts out


That's a shame, I bet they could have woven some kick-ass cable sleeving for you!

On a more serious note, I'm really looking forward to seeing this build progress. Moving the PSU and motherboard mount is definitely ambitious! And just to check, did you actually hand engrave that hex pattern in the side panels? That must have taken ages!

Oh, and judging by your test fit pics, I would make sure you have enough clearance for your RAM beneath the radiator - many motherboards these days only have RAM latches on the top end, so if the radiator overhangs that by much (even if it doesn't interfere with the RAM itself) it could make removing DIMMs a real pain. A lot of RAM also has heatsinks that overhang the latches somewhat (like Corsair Dominator), which is another thing to watch out for.


----------



## aQi (Jan 22, 2021)

Valantar said:


> That's a shame, I bet they could have woven some kick-ass cable sleeving for you!
> 
> On a more serious note, I'm really looking forward to seeing this build progress. Moving the PSU and motherboard mount is definitely ambitious! And just to check, did you actually hand engrave that hex pattern in the side panels? That must have taken ages!
> 
> Oh, and judging by your test fit pics, I would make sure you have enough clearance for your RAM beneath the radiator - many motherboards these days only have RAM latches on the top end, so if the radiator overhangs that by much (even if it doesn't interfere with the RAM itself) it could make removing DIMMs a real pain. A lot of RAM also has heatsinks that overhang the latches somewhat (like Corsair Dominator), which is another thing to watch out for.



Thank you Valantar for interest and you surely understand my motivation over this case. I tried to hand engrave those honeycomb patterns but that led me no where other then wasting a whole week. So what I did was to burn the plastic and sand off the melted plastic. For this i used a simple nutbolt opening tool. Heated it and cleverly made the hexagons. I cant seem to find the exact tool but it looked like this one, the inner was also hex shape to grab the nut. Perfect for making a 3d shape into plastic.





I have thought over it. Yes you are absolutely right that will be a pain as well as a complete mess. So I have some options.
1) Reallocate the mounting plate to a bit lower.
2) Make the window cut out a bit bigger.
3) Install the radiator on back or front of the case.
4) Buy a mobo that has rams slots a bit low but then again the VRM heatsinks wont fit.
5) Drop AIO and go for a proper liquid cooling.

P.S. I have used some childhood paint skills to create ideas. The 3d modelling will take a while and i barely know ho to use anything concerning 3d modelling 

but I need to share my idea anyway....







Some inspirations......
Thinking something out of this now.......


----------



## IBMer (Jan 23, 2021)

This looks really promising! Always loved that case  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## aQi (Jan 23, 2021)

IBMer said:


> This looks really promising! Always loved that case  Can't wait to see more.



Well there will be an update. Holding back due to some personal issues. I will catch up in a day or two.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 23, 2021)

Looking forward to it, but no rush - we all have lives beyond building computers after all 

Btw, regarding the window, if I were you I'd go for a variant of the 2nd/top right option, but with the lower left corner of the window curved to match the upper right corner. That not-as-rounded corner clashes with the rest of the aesthetic, but a single large window is definitely the best look IMO.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jan 23, 2021)

This is the case I have, still has the same Asus P6T Deluxe V2 board, just installed a Xeon 5670 in it, it still looks great and runs great!


----------



## aQi (Jan 23, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Looking forward to it, but no rush - we all have lives beyond building computers after all
> 
> Btw, regarding the window, if I were you I'd go for a variant of the 2nd/top right option, but with the lower left corner of the window curved to match the upper right corner. That not-as-rounded corner clashes with the rest of the aesthetic, but a single large window is definitely the best look IMO.



Thanks for understanding. Yes I thought of what you said but that will just go along the other window side panels out there and will definitely not resemble the xenomorph theme i am thinking of.
If you have seen H.R Giger's original alien skull model. Yeh well thats the idea circling around my mind. I would then be dropping the ARGB i was thinking before rebooting the project. ARGB dusion lines on case.




The transparent skull and those vesel looking tubes  who needs ARGB . I think i need to workout with epoxy resin.



Mr Bill said:


> This is the case I have, still has the same Asus P6T Deluxe V2 board, just installed a Xeon 5670 in it, it still looks great and runs great!
> View attachment 185256View attachment 185255



This was the case which was lunched after the one I am modifying. It saved space and was the first with ARGB. Darn these things were something back then.


----------



## aQi (Jan 28, 2021)

Update. Had sometime to play around. So, I cut the back panel moving the PSU to the bottom side.


The motherboard tray is not settling with the front panel of the case. I was to take these wide hole boarders out. Gona file them 



I will these retention bars bars to make create the bottom compartment.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jan 28, 2021)

aQi said:


> This was the case which was lunched after the one I am modifying. It saved space and was the first with ARGB. Darn these things were something back then.


I really didn't know a lot about these cases until I bought my PC. I bought it from a person on the Nextdoor app for $80.00 last summer. These are huge cases, but I like a case with a lot of room, you could probably mod one of these to accommodate 2 small boards, and 2 PC's in one.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 28, 2021)

Sub


----------



## Aht0s (Jan 28, 2021)

Can't wait to see how it pans out!!! Really neat project


----------



## aQi (Jan 28, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I really didn't know a lot about these cases until I bought my PC. I bought it from a person on the Nextdoor app for $80.00 last summer. These are huge cases, but I like a case with a lot of room, you could probably mod one of these to accommodate 2 small boards, and 2 PC's in one.


The one you had has a really good solid build and does your ARGB still working on the ? You have to install the alien FX software to do i guess it was called the command center ? If im not wrong.
The two 2 in 1 was a great idea been modded on the internet i know iv seen one but why build a 2 in 1. Lol that would’ve been an overkill. 



Aht0s said:


> Can't wait to see how it pans out!!! Really neat project


Thanks bro! I need some tools to save time which i cant get due to covid-19 protocols here. Plus i need to keep the project budget friendly. So you have to wait 

Edit: once i get to make the appropriate holes for the motherboard try and the retentions. I will completely disassemble the case and sand it properly. The color i am going after would be gun metal for the inner skeleton. I have to work on the shell later.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jan 29, 2021)

aQi said:


> The two 2 in 1 was a great idea been modded on the internet i know iv seen one but why build a 2 in 1. Lol that would’ve been an overkill.


Overkill? In a day when folks spend $1000.00 on just a video card, talk about overkill.  You could use it as a duel system, XP Pro on one board/drive and 7 or 10 on another.


----------



## aQi (Feb 4, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Overkill? In a day when folks spend $1000.00 on just a video card, talk about overkill.  You could use it as a duel system, XP Pro on one board/drive and 7 or 10 on another.



Interesting. I wonder if someone builds an HEDT system and along side puts laptop parts for some retro fun.


----------



## aQi (Feb 17, 2021)

_*UPDATE:*
Made these supporting braces to hold the back of the case together and connect to the pillars. The pillars as mentioned earlier are also moved from top to bottom. These pillars will also keep the skeletal structure in shape and will also separate PSU compartment from the top section.





Lately I had a bulb glowing in my mind to set the "ALIENWARE" on RGB. So I cut those fonts hollow. "TOUGH but DONE" both side panels.

_


----------



## mashie (Feb 19, 2021)

I like where this is heading.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 19, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> This is the case I have, still has the same Asus P6T Deluxe V2 board, just installed a Xeon 5670 in it, it still looks great and runs great!
> View attachment 185256View attachment 185255


I love that case! Unfortunately, mine has failed LEDs or LED controllers. At least on the doors, so I removed the door ones completely. Also, the LEDs around the front ports, seem to have a poor connection.
The one at the top still works fine. Since sometime in July, 2019 I decided to change the motherboard, even when I didn't need to, mea culpa! 

Looked like it was an early-version Asus P6T Deluxe. Since sometime in July, 2019, it's now got an Asus P6T6 WS Revolution and in December, 2020, found a Corsair Vengeance triple-channel DDR3 kit, so it now was upgraded to 12 GB. (Was 6 GB)


----------



## aQi (Feb 19, 2021)

mashie said:


> I like where this is heading.



_Brainstorming a couple of ideas just to be different from what we have in the mainstream._



RJARRRPCGP said:


> I love that case! Unfortunately, mine has failed LEDs or LED controllers. At least on the doors, so I removed the door ones completely. Also, the LEDs around the front ports, seem to have a poor connection.
> The one at the top still works fine. Since sometime in July, 2019 I decided to change the motherboard, even when I didn't need to, mea culpa!
> 
> Looked like it was an early-version Asus P6T Deluxe. Since sometime in July, 2019, it's now got an Asus P6T6 WS Revolution and in December, 2020, found a Corsair Vengeance triple-channel DDR3 kit, so it now was upgraded to 12 GB. (Was 6 GB)



Perhaps you can fix the light issue, or even go for a complete revamp of the case.
I never liked those x58 motherboards having the deluxe tag on them. Asus finally stopped making those over priced motherboards. The WS Revolution is classic and has alot of features the deluxe never had. Your motherboard has those SAS controller in them i presume. What do you use for storage options ?


----------



## Vario (Feb 19, 2021)

I am impressed with your skill with hand tools on those cuts.  My dremel fan cut outs are downright terrible in comparison.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 19, 2021)

aQi said:


> _Brainstorming a couple of ideas just to be different from what we have in the mainstream._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I think it had that SAS controller, but it was rock-solid, worked like brand new! I changed it, because the BIOS wouldn't work properly, despite I can get into the OS and game with my Radeon RX580, because of an issue where it forgets CMOS settings when a Radeon RX580 is installed.

But, the P6T6 WS Revolution has the exact same issue! I wasted a motherboard, because I didn't keep the GTX 970 in there! Mea culpa!

Also I had to use a lot of force to get the AIO cooler backplate off the P6T Deluxe to install to the P6T6 WS Revolution. Also the P6T6 WS Revolution introduced a new problem: I apparently can't use the black slots without loss of RAM stability, Windows 7 SP1 suddenly started giving me the dreaded "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA" BSOD! Caused Windows 7's Windows Update to fail! (with that BSOD code)


----------



## aQi (Feb 21, 2021)

Vario said:


> I am impressed with your skill with hand tools on those cuts.  My dremel fan cut outs are downright terrible in comparison.



Thanks alot for the encouragement. It takes alot of practice to get use to anything you do either by hands or machine. I also used a dremel on the back of these fonts just to make the plastic a bit thin but it turned out I had to sand for hours just to get that proper dig for the illuminating RGB glass.


RJARRRPCGP said:


> Yes, I think it had that SAS controller, but it was rock-solid, worked like brand new! I changed it, because the BIOS wouldn't work properly, despite I can get into the OS and game with my Radeon RX580, because of an issue where it forgets CMOS settings when a Radeon RX580 is installed.
> 
> But, the P6T6 WS Revolution has the exact same issue! I wasted a motherboard, because I didn't keep the GTX 970 in there! Mea culpa!
> 
> Also I had to use a lot of force to get the AIO cooler backplate off the P6T Deluxe to install to the P6T6 WS Revolution. Also the P6T6 WS Revolution introduced a new problem: I apparently can't use the black slots without loss of RAM stability, Windows 7 SP1 suddenly started giving me the dreaded "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA" BSOD! Caused Windows 7's Windows Update to fail! (with that BSOD code)


x58 motherboard has issues with rams, some have that memory ok but others i guess have to fill in all banks to get things going. How did you manage to fix your ram issue ? 
I have a Rampage 3 Extreme. I need to repair it to get it to post. Something happened and Im not sure why I took it off my bench. X58 are still pretty decent systems.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 21, 2021)

So far, the 3 slots that define the channels, seem to be fine. That's why I got that 12 GB triple-channel kit in December.


----------



## aQi (Feb 21, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> So far, the 3 slots that define the channels, seem to be fine. That's why I got that 12 GB triple-channel kit in December.


You’re love for x58 made me take out my rampage 3 extreme and now trying to fix that motherboard.


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 21, 2021)

I always LOVED those alienware cases I don't know why, excited to see the end result .


----------



## aQi (Feb 21, 2021)

altcapwn said:


> I always LOVED those alienware cases I don't know why, excited to see the end result .


Same here but i don’t like their new case


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 22, 2021)

aQi said:


> You’re love for x58 made me take out my rampage 3 extreme and now trying to fix that motherboard.


As of December 5 of last year, still no RAM-related BSOD when a bunch of Windows updating tasks were ran.


----------



## aQi (Apr 3, 2021)

*Update:



Sorry for the delay. I had some tough time lately. Happy Easter to all in advance.*


----------



## aQi (Dec 25, 2021)

*Merry Christmas to all of you and here we go with some updates. Thank you for your patience and continues support 
*


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Dec 25, 2021)

Looks like an awesome project and will certainly be interesting to see the finished rig!  
Its too bad Alienware no longer exists except in name only. I don't think there's any computer builders like the Alienware of old anymore unless you build it yourself.


----------



## Mr Bill (Dec 25, 2021)

I bought this case for $80.00 US last year, it's big and heavy takes up a lot of space, but I really like it. I had a Asus P6T Deluxe V2 board, with a Xeon 5670 in it, with 24 gig of ram. I just installed ASRock z97 extreme4 board in it, with a i7 4790K and 32 gig of ram, I've really enjoyed it, and it's still a nice speedy pc for it's old age.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2021)

I have one almost identical to that @Mr Bill 
Still running a P6T in it with a quad core processor and Windows XP. Love that ole system!!!!!! 

Awesome case!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aQi (Dec 26, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Looks like an awesome project and will certainly be interesting to see the finished rig!
> Its too bad Alienware no longer exists except in name only. I don't think there's any computer builders like the Alienware of old anymore unless you build it yourself.


Exactly. Well the one i am modding was the first case alienware built and is humongous. It was short of 2cm to fit evga sr2 but after modification it can simply accomulate any motherboard. My idea was simple but i made it complex myself to achieve something that remarks these back in the old days and outline the modern era as well. By the way you are right alienware is just a name now the originality left with the employees who left it. Keep following I will definitely be modding it to the very extent.



Mr Bill said:


> I bought this case for $80.00 US last year, it's big and heavy takes up a lot of space, but I really like it. I had a Asus P6T Deluxe V2 board, with a Xeon 5670 in it, with 24 gig of ram. I just installed ASRock z97 extreme4 board in it, with a i7 4790K and 32 gig of ram, I've really enjoyed it, and it's still a nice speedy pc for it's old age.



Alienware old case are coffins lol but the way they are build gives me the CAT machinery feeling. Even the plastic material is great. I think these cases were build to last 100 years 



stinger608 said:


> I have one almost identical to that @Mr Bill
> Still running a P6T in it with a quad core processor and Windows XP. Love that ole system!!!!!!
> 
> Awesome case!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes i remember yours  keep it going for generations. I found one but double minded to buy it as there is R2 lying around along with 2 of Area 51 ALX. They are on the list of modding as well after im done with this.


----------



## Wark (Feb 8, 2022)

Sweet!! Cant wait to see more progress on this! I want to do a window cutout on mine at some point!


----------



## mashie (Apr 28, 2022)

Any further progress in the past 4 months?


----------



## aQi (Apr 29, 2022)

mashie said:


> Any further progress in the past 4 months?


I have been busy setting a few systems and providing mods to some people lately. Still on a mod in progress with Corsair Vengeance C70 case. The hardware which was going to work in this alienware case was a big setback scam. So that actually cut me lose. Still if you want to see I had smooth out the squares to round to match the final shape. Here take a look


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Apr 29, 2022)

Wonderful work. It's a shame these cases sucked arse in their OG form, they always looked very unique aesthetically.


----------



## aQi (Apr 29, 2022)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Wonderful work. It's a shame these cases sucked arse in their OG form, they always looked very unique aesthetically.


Thank you for complementing. Its true they had a very odd shape aesthetically but my vision was to bring something futuristic with the original touch. Im also working on a cubic case for Asus ROG/TUF lovers.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 29, 2022)

aQi said:


> I have been busy setting a few systems and providing mods to some people lately. Still on a mod in progress with Corsair Vengeance C70 case. The hardware which was going to work in this alienware case was a big setback scam. So that actually cut me lose. Still if you want to see I had smooth out the squares to round to match the final shape. Here take a look
> 
> View attachment 245404View attachment 245406View attachment 245405


That's a shame! Hope you'll be able to pick up work on this again at some point. I always though these cases were rather ridiculous, but at least in this form it could be ridiculous _and_ functional! Seeing it finished would be awesome.


----------



## aQi (Apr 29, 2022)

Valantar said:


> That's a shame! Hope you'll be able to pick up work on this again at some point. I always though these cases were rather ridiculous, but at least in this form it could be ridiculous _and_ functional! Seeing it finished would be awesome.


Lol they were functional before but these cases had their own fan following. I will try to keep others interest high. Its just life has other priorities for the meanwhile but no gona end up discontinuing the project.


----------

